# Keep up the good work West!



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

His game is really coming along recently and that's nice to see. I know there was a lot of Hornets fans who grew tired of his lack of progress during an injury-plagued sophomore season but that was kind of undeserved IMO. Now he is back healthy and one year under Scott's system, and he is making to most of his opportunity. 12.9 ppg and 7.4 rpg is pretty good and a good indicator of the things to come. I don't think he will ever be a great scorer but i do think that he will be a double digit rebounder and maybe even starting this season.

:clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

He's been pretty good so far this season. Actually, him and PJ Brown have been pretty damn good this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Kicito said:


> His game is really coming along recently and that's nice to see. I know there was a lot of Hornets fans who grew tired of his lack of progress during an injury-plagued sophomore season but that was kind of undeserved IMO. Now he is back healthy and one year under Scott's system, and he is making to most of his opportunity. 12.9 ppg and 7.4 rpg is pretty good and a good indicator of the things to come. I don't think he will ever be a great scorer but i do think that he will be a double digit rebounder and maybe even starting this season.
> 
> :clap:


Yes you're right! West has been doing pretty good this season. :clap:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I never gave up on D-X,he just seemed like to solid of an all around player to get buried on the bench. I kind of envisioned him as being the second coming of PJ brown for this team, a solid double double every night with enough offensive weapons to explode for 30 every now and then.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

34 points tonight against Orlando for West: Hot damn! I wouldn't expect that kind of offense out of the guy, but he sure is playing well right now. He's solidifying himself as a starting NBA power forward.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Man I DID NOT expect that out of West!

Great Job!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, no one expected that on fireness, great development. Good to see this


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

david west's game reminds me a lot of joe smith's.. they play similar styles of basketball in my opinion.. they both have good range with their jump shots and can work in the paint.. he's played really well so far.. he's stepped up and been one of our go to guys :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

20 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 0 turnovers, 8/14 from the field, 5/6 from the line. What more can you ask for?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> 20 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 0 turnovers, 8/14 from the field, 5/6 from the line. What more can you ask for?


He has made me proud lately. :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He's showing why he was picked 16 thats for sure...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice! He's playing regular


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

WOW... just WOW ! West is really playing out of his mind lately, he had 22 & 13 against Garnett, he is just on a big time roll. He must be on something like 22 & 9 the last 5-6 games which is totally sick.

Man i would have been really mad if we would have traded him for some other scrub and he would have started playing like that for some other team. Looks like we've found our PF of the future.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He scored over 20 pts in the Sonics game, but he seemed kinda passive and finesse-ish. At this point he's a better player than Brandon Bass because he is polished, but I like Bass as the future because he is beastlier.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

David West might be playing finesse, but it sure as hell is working. He's playing amazing right now. This is a guy who most wouldn't have even thought would average 8 PPG this season, but he's doubled that so far, and over the last 5-6 games he's been tripling that.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Is David West a fluke!? Just curious, he does seem to come out of nowhere & he's 25 years old.

Peace, Mike


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> Is David West a fluke!? Just curious, he does seem to come out of nowhere & he's 25 years old.
> 
> Peace, Mike



Well this is pretty much what he was drafted to be and never did. Better late than never IMO...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

mmmdk said:


> Is David West a fluke!? Just curious, he does seem to come out of nowhere & he's 25 years old.




West was a baller in college, so he's proved that he's got talent. Putting up 20 points every night is flukey, but there's always been talk that he could be a solid PF.


----------

